# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  بک آپ از sql2016 و ری استور در sql2012

## khoshblagh

با سلام خدمت دوستان
در سرور مشتری sql2016  نصب میباشد. بروی رایانه من از sql2012 نصب میباشد. حالا میخواهم یک backup از بانک روی سرور مشتری که sql2016  میباشد را روی سرور خودم که sql2012  می باشد بازیابی نمایم. ولی منجر به خطای Unable to create plan due to breack in the LSN chain  میشود. در بررسی متوجه شدم این مربوط به ssms میباشد و باید سرویس پک 3 مربوط به sql2012  نصب کنم. آیا نتیجه گیری من درست است؟ آیا راهی دیگری برای این موضوع وجود ندارد؟ آیا اصولا نمیشود  backup  نسخه های بالاتر sqlserver را در نسخه های پائینتر استفاده نمود؟ متشکرم

----------


## H.Jafari

با سلام
شما هیچگاه نمیتوانید یک فایل بک آپ که از یک پایگاه داده با ورژن بالاتر  بر روی یک پایگاه داده با ورژن پایین تر برگردونید،
اما برای اینکه بخواهید اطلاعات رو بر روی پایگاه داده با ویرایش پایین تر داشته باشید میتونید بین دو اس کیو ال سرور ارتباط برقرار کنید و توسط ابزار Export کردن جداول رو از اس کیو ال 2016 به اس کیو ال 2012 منتقل کنید فقط باید حواستون باشه که ایندکس ها و کلید هایی که قبلا بر روی جداول دارید(دیزاین) از بین میره و باید جداول رو دوباره از نظر ساختار بررسی کنید.

----------


## H.Jafari

> با سلام
> شما هیچگاه نمیتوانید یک فایل بک آپ که از یک پایگاه داده با ورژن بالاتر  بر روی یک پایگاه داده با ورژن پایین تر برگردونید،
> اما برای اینکه بخواهید اطلاعات رو بر روی پایگاه داده با ویرایش پایین تر داشته باشید میتونید بین دو اس کیو ال سرور ارتباط برقرار کنید و توسط ابزار Export کردن جداول رو از اس کیو ال 2016 به اس کیو ال 2012 منتقل کنید فقط باید حواستون باشه که ایندکس ها و کلید هایی که قبلا بر روی جداول دارید(دیزاین) از بین میره و باید جداول رو دوباره از نظر ساختار بررسی کنید.


https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...ql-server-2012

----------

